# New slogan for Kings board........



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Any suggestions for a new slogan to replace "A new California powerhouse"? 

I will make a poll with the best suggestions.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings of the NBA :whoknows:


----------



## Miscellaneous J (Sep 10, 2002)

"Runaway favorites to win every future 'Greatest Team Never To Win A Championship' poll."

Kidding...sort of. Anything serious will either be really dorky or really sad, thanks to the Kings being cursed and all, so it might as well be light-hearted. How 'bout—

"Darko Milicic's favorite team"

—? He did say so at his first NBA press conference.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Kings of the NBA :whoknows:


That's pretty good...:greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> That's pretty good...:greatjob:


thank you :wordyo:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

But what are they Kings of? They haven't won anything yet.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

The Return of the Kings


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> But what are they Kings of? They haven't won anything yet.


They will this year. :yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Anybody?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> The Return of the Kings


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

More Please:shy:


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

"Treated like royalty on the court," or maybe "Bow before California's finest."


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

How about:

"The home of white trash and the Maloof brothers' cash."

Sorry, I'm just a jerk Laker fan. 

:whoknows: :joke: :grinning: :groucho: :nah:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

"Bow down ..."
It's probably a bit too simple though.


----------



## Dark Rider (Aug 18, 2003)

Hail to the KINGS!!!!!!!


----------



## 2pac_Westside (May 3, 2003)

"Kings of the court"


"The Capital's team"


"Soon to be Kings of the Rings"

just some ideas


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

"Shaq is an @sshole!"


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

"Ready to be crowned."

"Heirs to the throne."

"Heir apparent."

"Kingdom come."

"Kings, without the crown."

(Hey, I tried.)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I will make a poll shortly.


----------

